# prom tutorial (a request from a specktra member)



## LC (Apr 26, 2010)

This look was a special request from a  girl who likes my fotds. she sent me a pic of her dress and wanted me to create a look  to compliment it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is her dress,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but she said her dress looks a  little more red. So a red garment is a pretty hard color to compliment.  The easiest thing is to wear a matching lipstick, but in this case, the  girl didn't want to wear red lips. The complimenting color to red is  green, and it can be easy to make yourself look too Christmas-y, so I  chose to do a smokey look with a touch of olive, and a peachy coral  cheek and lip.
 Products used:

eyes:
MAC studio finish concealer nw25 as a base 
MAC shadows: Satin Taupe, Smut 
MAC pigments: Copperized, Golden Olive 
for brows: "wedge" mac shadow 
MAC fluidline Blacktrack 
MAC zoomlash in black 
 
skin:
MAC studio finish concealer nw25 
MAC studio fix fluid nc25 
MAC mineralized skin finish natural in "medium" 
MAC blush "emote" as contour 
MAC blush "style" 
MAC irridescent pressed powder in "belightful" as a highlight 
 
lips:
MAC pro longwear in "Clingpeach" 
MAC cremestick liner in "red enriched" 
MAC pro longwear clear gloss 
 
 So this is the final look we're going to acheive: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On to the steps to create it.

 I know my steps kind of bounce around from eyes to face, back to  eyes, to lips. I don't bounce around randomly, there is a method to my  madness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I always start with eyes because there will undoubtedly be some fall  out from any shadow that we place on the eyelid. If there is already  foundation, the powder that falls out won't brush off nice and clean  with the foundation already on, so it's best to do the foundation after  the shadow.  So I do eyeshadow first, then foundation, powder, etc, then  back to eyes to line them and fill in the brows. I line and fill in  after the foundation because it'll assure that no foundation ends up  covering the liner or gets into your freshly filled in brows.


 Step 1
 Using a 252 brush or similar, apply Studio  Finish Concealer to the entire eye area using a shade of concealer that  will also match your jawline. After this is applied, use a 217 or 224  blending brush to blend out any harsh lines the concealer has left  behind




 Step 2
 Using a 242 or similar dense brush, apply the Vanilla pigment just  under the browbone as a high light color. Apply by patting and pressing  the color into the concealer rather than sweeping it on.





 Step 3

 Lightly wipe the brush off, and using the same 242 brush, apply Satin  Taupe eyeshadow to the inner 2/3s of the eyelid by patting the color  into the concealer. Don't be afraid to press hard.





 Step 4

 Using the same 242 brush, apply Smut eyeshadow to the outer 1/3 of  the eyelid, and creating a triangle shape on the outer part of the  crease to create a cat eye affect





 Step 5

 Taking a clean 224 brush, blend in between the Satin Taupe and the  Smut eyeshadows for a nice smooth transition of color, then continue to  blend upward into the crease so that there are no harsh lines left on  the lid (sorry this pic is way bad lighting)





 Step 6

 Taking the same 224 brush, dip just the tip of the brush into the  Copperized pigment and apply in the crease of the eye. Using C-shape  motions, blend for about 30 seconds





 Step 7
 Using the same 252 brush as in the first step, apply the Studio  Finish concealer under the eyes and over any redness or blemishes on the  face.





 Step 8

 Pour some Studio Fix Fluid foundation on the back of your hand.  (woops i poured way too much!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Step 9

 Using a 190 brush or similar, loosely apply the foundation all over  your face. Don't worry about it streaking from the bristles or getting a  smooth finish, we'll worry about that in the next step.





 Step 10

 Using a clean 109 or similar brush, buff out the foundation in small  circular motions all over the face. This gives you that airbrushed look.





 Step 11
 Take a 187 brush and apply Mineralized Skin Finish Natural powder all  over the face to set your foundation. This is a miracle powder! It  looks so natural on and further gives a more airbrushed look on the  skin.





 Step 12
 Using your 109 brush, apply a contour color just below your  cheekbones. The color I used is discontinued and I'm not sure of a good  alternative, but any MAC associate will be able to answer that question.





 Step 13

 Taking the same 109 brush, apply "Style" blush in a C-shape movement  just above the contour color





 Step 14

 Using the Same 109 brush, apply "Belightful" irridescent pressed  powder just above the blush, this will highlight the cheeks.





 Step 15
 Wet a 266 or similar angled brush under a running faucet and mix with  "wedge" eyeshadow to give a muddy texture.





 Step 16

 Starting about 1/2 a centimeter from the inner most part, start  filling in your brows.





 Step 17

 When you've reach the end of your brow, use what's left over on the  brush and fill in the inner part of the brow. Eyebrows are naturally  thinner in the inner most part, so if you fill them in real heavy right  there, it will look unnatural.





 Step 18

 Wipe off your 266 brush and use it to apply "blacktrack" fluidline  eyeliner. I lined mine to somewhat follow up the outer wing of the  crease shadow





 Step 19

 Continue with the blacktrack fluidline and line the waterline of the  eye





 Step 20

 Wipe your 266 brush off again, then dip it into Golden Olive Pigment  and line under your bottom lashline.
Take a 217 or 224 brush and  slightly blend so it's not such a harsh  line.





 Finish the eyes with Mascara (not shown)
 Step 21

 Take "Clingpeach" Pro Longwear lip color and apply it over the whole  lip area. I chose a pro longwear instead of a lipstick or lipgloss  because the color lasts all day and night, and since my girl is going to  prom, she won't want to have to worry about the color smearing or  coming off.





 Step 22

 Take "red enriched" lip liner and lightly line the outside. This  color is much darker and redder than Clingpeach, we don't want to draw  too much attention to the liner. So do it lightly, and feather it  inwards so it kind of blends with the lip color.





 Step 23

 Finish with either the gloss on the other end of the pro longwear, or  any clearish gloss of your choice







 Ta-da!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful! Love the tutorial.


----------



## makeupgirl22 (Apr 26, 2010)

dont know how to thank you enough <33


----------



## mizvolta (Apr 26, 2010)

Excellent tutorial!


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 26, 2010)

this is absolutely gorgeous. I love ur fotds and this is by far my fave!


----------



## LC (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgirl22* 

 
_dont know how to thank you enough <33_

 
welcome welcome welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad you liked it


----------



## Notorious19 (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazing!!! I will be trying this, thanks!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for this tut!


----------



## January (Apr 27, 2010)

Love your tutorials!!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 28, 2010)

I always adore your FOTD and tuts! This gives me inspiration so I know what to work with for red dresses!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 28, 2010)

Love it. Thank you.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 28, 2010)

Beautiful look, thanks


----------



## mello (Mar 26, 2011)

favfavfav.
	I especially love this tut for your explaination of what you do with your foundation/blush. Gorgeous!


----------



## shea_47 (Mar 31, 2011)

this is super gorgeous! thank you for the tutorial!!


----------



## caterine22 (Apr 3, 2011)

woow...really like your make up...


----------



## PixieDancer (May 9, 2012)

I'm obsessed with your makeup looks!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ZoZo (May 11, 2012)

You did great job, loooooooooooooooove it!!


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

nice!


----------



## pixie2088 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------

